# Need Sub work in Indianapolis, IN



## BossC/K1500

All:

Experienced plower looking for some Hourly Sub work. C/K 1500 w/ Boss 7.6 super duty. Indianapolis and surrounding counties preferred. Northside ideal. Will travel if needed. Let me know if someone has additional work.

THXS in advance.


----------



## Bldrs83

I heard Hittle is looking for people. They pay $62/hr. I think R.A.S.K. pays $50/hr. and they had an ad out too.


----------



## HoveysLawnCare

do any of you have any contact info on any of these places?


----------



## All_Clear

R.A.S.K.
Tony Miller : [email protected] Phone: 317-945-2065

or

Hittle
17778 Sun Park Drive, Westfield IN 46074
Phone: 317-896-5697
Ad shows...
Pickup truck $62.00

Contact Marla at 317-896-5697

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Both those ads are straight from the Free Indiana Auto and RV

All_Clear


----------



## HoveysLawnCare

thanks alot man!


----------



## payton

also looking for some work in the indy area.
hey man if you dont mind post up what you find out.
thanks 

payton


----------



## payton

i just spoke with hittle and there setting up there routes next wed. so if you havent spoke with them you really should give them a call asap.

payton


----------



## All_Clear

No problem... I had marked those 2 pages cuz i thought they might be handy to keep.... Pickup an Indiana auto and rv (every friday) They are both in there....

I live just far enough away that i dont think it'd be worth my while at least not this year.... but have the info for the future.

All_Clear


----------



## payton

All_Clear said:


> No problem... I had marked those 2 pages cuz i thought they might be handy to keep.... Pickup an Indiana auto and rv (every friday) They are both in there....
> 
> I live just far enough away that i dont think it'd be worth my while at least not this year.... but have the info for the future.
> 
> All_Clear


it might be worth the call she said they didnt have anything on the south side but all other areas were open. i know im marked down for the airport area. as well as other areas so it might be worth the call never know they may have areas off 74 brownsburg.. thats only what 20 mins from you? ok maybe 30 but still might be worth calling
payton


----------



## All_Clear

Well i'ma stay at home papa with my daughters 3 yr old and 11 month old..Run my gutter cleaning business part time.... My 3 yr old went with me last yr plowing drives but am not planing on doing snow removal this yr, bronco/plow currently up for sale... Need a pickup instead... then will work on another plow... Just to clear things up...

Let me know how it works out for ya and if you run into any snags.... being paid on time like they claim, not getting called out, ect... Doubt they'd do that but I'd like to hear a first hand expierance...

Thanks
All_Clear


----------



## payton

ill keep ya updated im also going to get with my x employer poindexter excavating. they have the contract for the airport and do a lot of city and local goverment properties.


----------



## Indyjeepnut

*Plow Help*

I am always looking for back up trucks. I plow the southside only. Basically Southport to Franklin. Send me an email if Interisted.

[email protected]

Andy

Shaul Enterprises


----------



## FFD133

I also plow on the southside, from Greenwood north to I70. I am looking for good reliable help this snow season. Email me if interested at [email protected]. Thanks. Scott


----------



## [email protected]

*R.A.S.K. Independant Contractors Needed*

Hey gentleman,

The new contact at R.A.S.K. is Vance Cox (Mid-State Truck Equipment's former sales manager). Call me anytime @ (317)538-0874 or send me an email @ [email protected]. Also, feel free to check out our website at www.raskcorp.com. R.A.S.K. has been in business for almost 20 years by taking care of our contractors! We treat them fairly, have plenty of work to keep them busy, and pay them in full 7-10 days after an event. Please be aware of the many unestablished and inexperienced companies and individuals claiming to keep you busy. Anyone who is (or has been) in the snow & ice removal industry in the Indianapolis area can attest to R.A.S.K. & Associates reputation. Also, having sold snow & ice equipment for over 11 years at Mid-State, feel free to call or email me with any questions you may have on plows, spreaders, trucks, and other equipment. Let me know and LET IT SNOW!

Vance Cox
Operations Manager
R.A.S.K. & Associates
(317)538-0874


----------



## proscapeslmd

*Many indy accounts needing help*

I have many Indianpolis accounts that need help, including 143 Speedway gas stations, several apartments, as well as storefronts. I have accounts on the north, east, west, south, and waaaaaay south sides. Please conatct me at [email protected]. Thanks


----------

